# training 2x2 weaves



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm waiting for my dvd to come but am anxious to start the basics  has anyone video of their dog training on 2x2'S


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is Jerry Lee learning his 1st set of 2x2's. 



 
I would stay on the first set of weave poles until your dog can do it perfectly 100% of the time from all angles. I think we stayed on the first set for several months before progressing to the 2nd set. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The hardest thing about training 2x2 weaves is suppressing the desire to move forward too early. As Belinda noted, she stayed on the single set for some time. The DVD will tell you the same. I moved on WAY before I should have and even still Pimg struggles with entries (well, she's not bad to be honest, but she's incredibly smart when it comes to obstacle training). Work the single set until you have your entries REALLY solid, then move forward with adding the second set.

Oh- there's also a sticky (there's way too many stickies in this forum) on weave entries: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/161255-practicing-weave-entries-agility-videos.html


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't have any vids for you , but I did find some really awesome ones when I was researching weave training methods just by searching for them on you tube. One thing that I have realized is that there is unfortunately no magic way to teach weaves, just a lot of work no matter the method I ended up using the channel method with both my boys

(BTW I got my trial confirmation! I will see you at the 2x4 trial in a couple of weeks. I will be easy to spot, I have the dork German Shepherd that will likely be knocking A LOT of bars)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Oh- there's also a sticky (there's way too many stickies in this forum) on weave entries: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/161255-practicing-weave-entries-agility-videos.html


So which stickys would you suggest I remove??? So much knowledge I want easy to grab and see when needed (and not have to retype  )

:wild: :wub: :wild:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the 2x2 training video. I decided to try this weave entry training with Minka. What I like about this technique is it minimizes the number of places the dog can make a mistake so the lack of reward and redo makes it pretty clear to the dog where it made a mistake (at entry). Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> So which stickys would you suggest I remove??? So much knowledge I want easy to grab and see when needed (and not have to retype  )


I know, I know.... But there's SO many I just about overlook them every time. There is a search tool after all.


----------

